# Was Your Pregnancy Planned?



## TupeloHoney

I know that alot of young mothers often become pregnant unexpectedly, but how many of you girls actually planned or tried to have a baby? 

Did anyone support your decision, or did you try on your own? How did you determine that the time was right?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm not a teen anymore, but I was 18 with my first son and he was planned!


----------



## 2beamummy12

I was 18 and i tried for my son! :)


----------



## thefirstbaby

i'm 19 and we tried for a good 6 months and gave up and took a break from trying and ended up being pregnant that month we stopped trying. funny how things work.


----------



## NewMommy17

No My Princess wasn't planned but shes truly a blessing from day one of pregnancy and i cant wait to be a great mother to her:flower:


----------



## KiwiMOM

Not planned here, but I agree with you up there ^^^ an amazing surprise and opportunity :flower:


----------



## mamawannabee

I'll be 20 in a couple days, and OH is 24, and our baby was planned. For us, it was just the right time and my family has been very supportive and excited, his does not know it was planned however. For us, the timing was due to me having endometriosis and knowing that if we chose to wait, we may be choosing to never have children. It was getting much worse and we had to undergo surgery and fertility treatment to get pregnant as it was, had I have waited even just another six months or a year, it may not have happened. We knew we wanted children, and figured now is as good a time as ever as we are well off financially and both have good jobs, and are in a very stable place. If any of that was not the case, we probably would have waited despite the possibilty of not having children, not to mention that the infertility treatment was really expensive and we would not have been able to do that anyway. I think when the time is right, you just know, and there is no question of how you will make it work, or if it is really right. And for us, that was now.


----------



## samisshort

Definitely was not planned. But I want my baby more than anything in the world, he or she was a miracle for me. I have PCOS and I was on the pill. This baby was sort of meant to be. :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

In some ways. We were NTNP but decided to put it off for a few years but by that time by beautiful daughter was already there! I don't regret it and I absolutely love my life. :D


----------



## niki_nichole

Planned all the way :)


----------



## trinaestella

My baby was in a way planned for me, i secretly hoped id be pregnant. But soon i decided that i wanted to wait til i was older instead so brought the pill, but had to wait for my next period and then found i was pregnant lol.

OH didnt plan though, dont think he wanted kids, but in a way shes changed our life and after losing daddy this year a baby was a good idea for me after all, she def wasnt an accident :)


----------



## KiwiMOM

trinaestella said:


> My baby was in a way planned for me, i secretly hoped id be pregnant. But soon i decided that i wanted to wait til i was older instead so brought the pill, but had to wait for my next period and then found i was pregnant lol.
> 
> OH didnt plan though, dont think he wanted kids, but in a way shes changed our life and after losing daddy this year a baby was a good idea for me after all, she def wasnt an accident :)

Haha, I was going back on the pill when my period started too :dohh: But I'm definitely not too cut about it now :thumbup:


----------



## jemmie1994

trinaestella said:


> My baby was in a way planned for me, i secretly hoped id be pregnant. But soon i decided that i wanted to wait til i was older instead so brought the pill, but had to wait for my next period and then found i was pregnant lol.
> 
> OH didnt plan though, dont think he wanted kids, but in a way shes changed our life and after losing daddy this year a baby was a good idea for me after all, she def wasnt an accident :)

same for me was kinda hoping to get pregnant but every month i'd say right this is silly i'll go on the pill now and never did hehe 
no idea what John thought about it all , think he just didnt like condoms tbh :haha:

oh but if either of our families ask we was deffo using something just didnt work :-$


----------



## beanzz

Unplanned but soooo happy about it! :kiss:


----------



## HeatherElisex

trinaestella said:


> My baby was in a way planned for me, i secretly hoped id be pregnant. But soon i decided that i wanted to wait til i was older instead so brought the pill, but had to wait for my next period and then found i was pregnant lol.
> 
> OH didnt plan though, dont think he wanted kids, but in a way shes changed our life and after losing daddy this year a baby was a good idea for me after all, she def wasnt an accident :)

Yeah its kinda the same for me i didnt try but i didnt take any precautions! Well until after i was already pregnant but to late by then! Little miracle :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

NTNP both :thumbup: though our second was more talked about and planned.


----------



## missylong93

A total surprise, but the best on iv'e had in a long time :flower:


----------



## Kafalaf

I'm 16 and my pregnancy was planned:)


----------



## KateyCakes

My LO was planned, we also lost a little angel along the way.


----------



## mommie2be

Not planned, but we're loving every minute of it. :flow:


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy was definitely planned. We didn't tell the family until after I found out I was pregnant however, but they were very supportive.
I'm 17 btw.


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

My pregnancy wasn't planned but as soon as I found out I was pregnant I just knew it was a blessing from god not to long till I get to meet my beautiful little boy now :cloud9:


----------



## BabyDuy

I secretly hoped i would get pregnant, and when my OH brought up the idea of having a baby i was pretty happy, we didnt exactally try but we also didnt try to stop it from happening... If my family asks i was still on the pill and we were using condoms ( they wouldnt really be to happy if they knew we had planned this baby)


----------



## LauraJaii

I'm 17, and i planned my baby with my 20 year old partner, i was told i was infertile though! soooo happy i have a little bean!! :)


----------



## SarahMUMMY

im 16.. we tried for 8 months and then gave up.. month we gave up our LO showed up.. very happy now :)


----------



## TupeloHoney

I'm on the pill right now. It's not the ideal time to have a baby, but sometimes I can't help but wish for a mistake. 

For some of you, your boyfriends actually brought up having a baby? I find this odd, as many young fathers are often TERRIFIED.


----------



## BrEeZeY

i was 18 when i got pregnant with my first son and he was def not planned but he is a mommas boy and very much loved! my second son tho was planned and it only took us one month of TTC, i was 20 when i got pregnant this last time and we are going to start ttc again in a couple yrs, my first son is from a previous relationship but my husband came into the picture when i was pregnant and has been there since and we got married and waited 6 months b4 TTC, we wanted a close age gap between them so they would have a playmate growing up and we were and are financially stable and owned a home and wanted everything settled before we started TTC our second


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

TupeloHoney said:


> For some of you, *your boyfriends actually brought up having a baby? I find this odd,* as many young fathers are often TERRIFIED.

My boyfriend was the one who brought up babies.. I'd never really thought about it..
We decided to TTC in a year or so if we still felt the same about it..
So I carried on taking my pill but got pregnant around 3 months after the conversation.. 
My boyfriend was shocked because it was sooner than we'd of thought.. Meant to be ay :flower:


----------



## BrEeZeY

TupeloHoney said:


> I'm on the pill right now. It's not the ideal time to have a baby, but sometimes I can't help but wish for a mistake.
> 
> For some of you, your boyfriends actually brought up having a baby? I find this odd, as many young fathers are often TERRIFIED.

my husband (we are only 21) wants 2 more kids which would bring us to a total of 4 lol


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

BrEeZeY said:


> my husband (we are only 21) wants 2 more kids which would bring us to a total of 4 lol

We're only 20 .. OH wants 2.. I want 4 (he's 1 of 2.. I'm one of 4)
So I said we'll settle on 3.... Then I'll accidently on purpose get pregnant again :haha: But shhhh :-$ hehe xx


----------



## jemmie1994

TupeloHoney said:


> .
> 
> For some of you, your boyfriends actually brought up having a baby? I find this odd, as many young fathers are often TERRIFIED.

My OH mentioned babies after I told him about the miscarriage i'd had with a previous boyfriend, he said we'd definitly have a baby someday :) he always said he was very broody but not ready for kids yet ... so Arwen took him by suprise abit (he was a complete dick about it to begin with) but he loves her to bits now and most of our arguments are cos i sometimes call her my little girl instead of OUR little girl :haha:


----------



## Quiche94

Baby wasnt planned..At all. I was on the pill and had been for quite some time. 
I was terrified that OH wouldnt want the baby, as he has never been around kids that much. But he was brilliant, his even talking about having another one :flower:


----------



## Amber4

My LO was defo planned. When we conceived her we were kinda NTNP though, as we were busy moving house and I found out a few weeks later. My OH was the one who wanted a baby originally, and suggested it after we had a scare. He wants more after her too! lol.


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

not planned , but no regrets . im soooo in love already :D


----------



## veganmama

My babes was 100% planned <3


----------



## vaniilla

Our lo was planned :flower:


----------



## PrincessJ_x

I'm 20 in two weeks, OH is 20. Our little one was planned :baby:

Took us a long 11 months! I am soo grateful to God, me and OH couldn't be happier. My lap was scheduled for today aswell! Soo very blessed :hugs:


----------



## Ittybittyx

Definitely 100% planned by me(18) and the father(19). Never any doubts on what we wanted and it took a full year.


----------



## tryin4baby

my little bean was planned.
i had wanted a baby for a long time but hadnt really talked to OH about it, i just knew he didnt want one yet so didnt mention it. we had an 'accident' one time and i thought i could of been pregnant but turned out i wasnt and that made me want one even more! OH didnt want one but i gave him some time to think and we both decided that we wouldnt prevent it anymore and just see what happens. the first month of not preventing i became pregnant! my mum and dad knew we were 'trying' but no one else did so we're just pretending to OH's family and my grandparents that it was an 'accident' :haha:


----------



## Megananna

at 18. I found out I was pregnant in february and that wasnt planned, but sadly i had a miscarrige.
BUT our second pregnancy was 110% planned at 18 weeks everything is going great.
found out on my 19th birthday:)


----------



## trinaestella

jemmie1994 said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> My baby was in a way planned for me, i secretly hoped id be pregnant. But soon i decided that i wanted to wait til i was older instead so brought the pill, but had to wait for my next period and then found i was pregnant lol.
> 
> OH didnt plan though, dont think he wanted kids, but in a way shes changed our life and after losing daddy this year a baby was a good idea for me after all, she def wasnt an accident :)
> 
> same for me was kinda hoping to get pregnant but every month i'd say right this is silly i'll go on the pill now and never did hehe
> no idea what John thought about it all , think he just didnt like condoms tbh :haha:
> 
> oh but if either of our families ask we was deffo using something just didnt work :-$Click to expand...

Lmaooo ayeee, i tell my mum everything tho and i told her straight that i was hoping to get pregnant :haha:
Now if Aliyah told me that.... lets just not go there :dohh:


----------



## Ashleii15

My pregnancy was not planned, but I do have all the support I can get now.


----------



## MrsDani

Me and my OH's bean was planned. I had one loss on this journey that turned out to be a blighted ovum at 12 weeks :( but we are super happy and hoping for a sticky bean.


----------



## DaisyM

Not planned&#8230;no way, but loving every minute of it now!


----------



## stefie94

not planned


----------



## kittycat18

Lucia wasn't planned but we both love her dearly :flow:


----------



## blamesydney

I'm 16, and me and the baby's father definitely didn't plan it. It was one of those "Oh, that can't happen to me" things. When we first found out we were both pretty devistated. But now, we're both happy as can be to meet our little girl. We love her more then anything, and we're going to work together to make her the happiest little suprise baby ever. :cloud9:


----------



## bellasMommy18

my fiance and i actually started to try like 5 or 6 months before i turned 18. It was his idea too really. He just asked me one day would you ever have a baby with me? i said well yeah we plan on getting married of course i would and he was just like well would you try for one now? i said yes. we never talked to anyone about it. He was 19 at the time so he really didnt need perrmisson.


----------



## chanelle92

Not planned... Me and the OH went out one weekend,got insanely drunk and the rest of that night is a blur... We woke up the next morning,convinced eachother everything would be fine,forgot about it all, 4 weeks later no period and a beautiful little bean growing inside me :cloud9: 

I'm surprised his intoxicated sperm actually worked considering how trashed we were :haha:


----------



## princess_vix

First was planned because I wanted a baby I was young and coped fine and OH was older so had a stable job to provide ect.

Second was also planned as we'd been trying for over a year we weren't expecting it so has come as a shock now we are finally pregnant but loving it 
now.

:flower:


----------



## clayzor

samisshort said:


> Definitely was not planned. But I want my baby more than anything in the world, he or she was a miracle for me. I have PCOS and I was on the pill. This baby was sort of meant to be. :thumbup:

God must really have been with you then ! Keep good care !:thumbup::flower::winkwink:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Heckkkk noooo :haha:

I wouldn't change it for the world though! :D x


----------



## youngwife20

This baby was planned from the minute i hit puberty!! lol but i waited till i turned 20, got married stable job, and got our house. It wasnt easy finding someone who wanted the same things as me. I love being a wife and I want loads of kids! My husband and I talked about kids even before we got married and even chose names! hes so sweet! and he wants 4 kids! so hopefuly we will be blessed with that gift! - after this one we wil just be hoping all the kids come along close together :)


----------



## Nerdy Girl

I was 16 when I got pregnant for the first time. I had sex once, I took my bf's virginity and we got pregnant. Sadly, a month after I found out I was pregnant I lost my baby. Good news I must tell all mothers, and soon to be mothers.. I am still with him and I am 21 now. Good things can happen.


----------



## KatVM

semi planned, definitely were not doing anything to stop it :) could not be happier!


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Yep planned. I got pregnant earlier in the year while I was on the pill and it was a big surprise although we misscarried.

After that I couldn't stop thinking about babies and decided to make one!:baby:

Hoping this one stays :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

100%planned. And DH is the one that said 'I want a baby' at 19 years old.


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Definitely not planned! OH used to joke all the time about how much he hoped I'd turn up pregnant, which I was told would be almost impossible because of my PCOS plus I was on the pill. He wants kids soooo badly, he just didn't expect it to be when he was 19!

We're both excited, just stressed about the financial part of it.


----------



## miayahsmommy

My last couple... no! But dont regret it! This one we tried for for 4mths. :)


----------



## Mickey1994

Not planned at all. I never wanted children ever. That's changed now that I'm pregnant. I want this little one soooo much!


----------



## beanzz

Mickey1994 said:


> Not planned at all. I never wanted children ever. That's changed now that I'm pregnant. I want this little one soooo much!

I didnt want kids for a long time :dohh: 
Now i want another one soon after this one!!! :haha:
It's amazing how much our children change us before they're even here!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

the twins weren't planned but mc'd at 12 and 14 weeks. my daughter wasn't planned as i was very depressed and suicidal but god saw something special in her because after taking 2 overdoses and starving myself i found out i was 6 weeks pregnant, went straight to my councillor and told her then went to the docs because i was so paranoid i had damaged her but i am currently carrying a crazy, healthy princess who is loved soooo much already and also brought me out of depression x i owe her my life and i'll give her it x


----------



## lovemybabaa

im 16 and my son was planned :D x


----------



## Harli

Neither of my girls were planned.


----------

